# Creating Realistic Solo Vocal Lines (Tips & Tricks)



## Soundiron Team (Dec 4, 2019)

In this Tips & Tricks video Nathan Boler shows you some tips for getting the most realistic legato lines using our Voice of Wind: Adey library.


​


----------



## KJL (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi, i recently bought my copy from Steinberg which is the version that's optimized for *HALion* (got it on sale. so, thanks guys!). I wonder if theres any differences in features between the *HALion* version and the *Kontakt* version?

I haven't explore much of the library (particularly the phrase patches), but so far i'm enjoying the standard patches (legatos, sustains, staccatos). I'm satisfied with the sound and the playability. Nice one *Soundiron*!


----------

